
Is YC News on to something?  New site allows you to create a content-specific digg/reddit. - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/25/corank-build-your-own-digg-clone/
======
jamiequint
This looks like a good idea poorly implemented. Done right, I really think
something like this could take off.

